# SBERET.msi



## severine (Sep 17, 2008)

I recently uninstalled a free trial of Office 2007, and automatically installed SP3 after which my previously wonderful Outlook 2002 (from Office xp SBE) disappeared. I tried repairing and reinstalling it, but to cut a long story short and after days of internet searches and mounting failures, I bought a new standalone Outlook 2007, hoping to simply transfer backed up .pst files and move on with life. 

But Outlook 2007 will not install until i remove every last trace of Outlook 2002 from deep within the computer, which i don't seem able to do because of a 1706 Error, which in turn seems to come about because of the missing SBERET.msi. 
As will be obvious to anyone reading, I am not a tech person, but so far I conclude that i need to be able to locate a file called SBERET.msi. for me to do anything from here on in with my PC..?
It is not on my backup copy of Office XP installation (the original snapped in two), Dell says it is too old and out of production, won't re-issue one for love nor money, told me to contact a local tech person, who doesn't seem to know what I'm talking about (probably my fault not his) and although there appears to be a way around all this at microsoft support forum, I repeat, I am not a tech person: anything involving Start \ run + commands scares me senseless.

is there a way for me to get around this easily? i am so frustrated because i have the product key etc of the Office XP 2002 software, thought i had backup of it through copying the program files etc from my hard drive , feel let down by MS (why is one not warned about all this before skipping along into afree trial for shiny new software or updating service packs?)and by Dell and am seriously stuck and despondent. 

any feedback much appreciated, 
sev


----------



## nikkipe (Sep 16, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, Outlook 2002 disappeared from my computer as well. I have tried to reinstall the software that came with my HP iPAQ, but it installs everything BUT Outlook 2002--which leads me to believe that it is hiding on my computer somewhere. I can't find it in order to uninstall it. 

On another subject, I think Dell customer support people are terrible which is why the last two computers I purchased came from other manufacturers.


----------

